# Printer Fears?



## i_luv_dogs_123 (Jul 24, 2011)

My dog Checkers has been barking at the printer whenever it prints something. Is he afraid of it? I want him to feel comfortable in this technological age. Please help!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We used to have a Pomeranian that did that, too! We don't print that often so we just ignored it. She would run upstairs where the printer was located and bark her head off!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie barks a SUPER high pitched almost scared kind of bark when my kids open or close a BINDER ... LOL sometimes it is just a 'new' sound or something unexpected, not sure how to train them out of this...?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Zoey does the same thing. I think she thinks that someone is trying to get in the house because my printer makes a "thunking" sound before it starts printing. As soon as the printer thunks, she barks and runs into the room with the printer. She still does this every time we print. I don't think she is afraid of it. I think it is just a warning bark.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Cey does this too!! He's quite the little watchdog in general. Noises outside at night, sirens any time of the day, and even some types of music will set him off haha - but it's especially amusing to watch him start growling and barking at the printer whenever I print something (probably doesn't help that I print on my wireless network, so the printer is all the way across the room whenever it starts up). In Cey's case, it's a watchdog/warning growl and bark, not a scared one...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

this is really simple to "fix". Start at a distance where she will hear it but won't freak out. Hit print, and as soon as she hears it give her a treat. Keep doing this and slowly work closer to the printer. This should condition her to actually LOOOOOve the sound of it.


----------

